# What mod for 25mm tank?



## Heino13 (3/5/17)

I accidentally bought a 25mm serpent mini tank after not reading a thread properly 

Currently have a vtc mini

What will be a decent upgrade where the 25mm tank will sit flush? 

Thx

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (3/5/17)

Heino13 said:


> I accidentally bought a 25mm serpent mini tank after not reading a thread properly
> 
> Currently have a vtc mini
> 
> ...


Hi Heino, that's a bit like buying a car to fit a set of rims and tires. Lol!

Think best would be to jot down your expectations of an upgraded mod, not just the ability to fit 25mm tanks and then research, research and more research. Plenty of threads here and people that can comment on mod specific questions if need be.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (3/5/17)

It looks gooood on a minikin v2


----------



## Cor (3/5/17)

I use all my 24 and 25mm tanks on a ijust s batt


----------



## Rafique (3/5/17)

Hohm slice but there are many mods that fit 25mm other cheap but good mod is the istick qc 200

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (3/5/17)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/joyetech-evic-primo-mini-starter-kit.html
Just in!
Have a look at the above, it is a brand you are already familiar with and a rather striking piece of kit to beat!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/5/17)

@Heino13 - really - a SM25 and the Asmodus Minikin V2 were a match made for each other - whether the 2 Manufacturers knew this before hand - so what - but it's a combination that you will appreciate for the rest of your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (3/5/17)

Rafique said:


> Hohm slice but there are many mods that fit 25mm other cheap but good mod is the istick qc 200


The Alien does the 25m well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LynkedZA (3/5/17)

Max said:


> @Heino13 - really - a SM25 and the Asmodus Minikin V2 were a match made for each other - whether the 2 Manufacturers knew this before hand - so what - but it's a combination that you will appreciate for the rest of your vaping journey.


You cant go wrong with a minikin

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir (3/5/17)

Evic Primo, Eleaf QC 200, Minikin v2 and iJust S, many more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (3/5/17)

Minikin boost, same compact foot print as the minikin 1.5 but can take a 25mm atomizer without overhang and does 155w, has great chip efficiency so batteries last a long long time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/5/17)

That minikin boost still haunts me @Moey_Ismail - looks great

I like the form factor of the minikin V1.5 and my 1.5 also has great battery life


----------



## Amir (4/5/17)

Minkin boost, iStick 200W QC, and alien are all solid daily drivers. Look in the classifieds if you're interested in the iStick. Mine is up for sale.
Also, if im not mistaken, Minikin doesn't allow pass through charging


----------



## boxerulez (4/5/17)

kev mac said:


> The Alien does the 25m well.


actually a 500 micron overhang.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (4/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> actually a 500 micron overhang.



Silicon sleeve fixes that issue... No glove no love

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RA Seedat (4/5/17)

Minikin v2 would be a great choice


----------



## kev mac (5/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> actually a 500 micron overhang.


I looked closely and right you are,but as we used to say in the band,"It's close enough for Rock N' Roll !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (5/5/17)

Minikin Boost, Minikin V2, Hugo Boxer V2


----------



## LynkedZA (5/5/17)

Aliens peel, the predators 510 apparently pops out so Minikin v2

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/5/17)

Snow wolf 235. Its all i know. best mod i have ownd


----------



## Heino13 (8/5/17)

Thanks for all the replies 

Weighing up boost vs v2 currently 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

